# Fave Alien makeup



## Thunderchild (Sep 25, 2005)

In all the sci fi shows and movies you've seen whats you favorite makeup job - not puppet.

Mine is the Scarran Emperor from farscape and the Peaceceeper war, that guy was just so Bad ass. And the alien from alien comes in a close second


----------



## andy_ice (Sep 25, 2005)

ive always liked the klingon makeup, that pretty cool, and the luxans on farscape are cool (i think thats what they are called) i think they are both cool and pretty similar


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 25, 2005)

The predator's not too scruffy either. He gets my vote


----------



## Alysheba (Sep 30, 2005)

This may be boring, but I always like Lt. Dax's makeup on DS9. It was simple and kind of pretty really. Of course I do like horses and maybe I just always wanted to look like an Appaloosa.


----------

